# Help with Quatro......



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Need help with who makes, or is Quatro its own company? Have a Quatro furnance and it was making noise in blower compartment. Took blower out, and the back of the motor was clogged where it couldn't breathe. Must of had filter not in place on remodel job??? 

Anyway, I cleared the motor, blew out with air gun and replaced. Furnance ran fine for several hours but with a smell. Thought the smell was crud and dust still sitting in small areas burning off. Now the blower won't come on.

Sounds like the motor overheated for too long a time and now is burnt out.
If that is the case does it automatically shut the furnace down. I.E. Furnance fires up to heat with gas but the blower motor never kicks in, so after 1-2 minutes furnance shuts down automaically?

Who makes Quatro? It seems like an easy trade out, similar to replacing an alternator in a car.

Thanks for any and all help.............It's COLD.......


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Are other blower motors interchangeable with Quatro?


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

pondman said:


> Are other blower motors interchangeable with Quatro?


 Check your e-mail, I replied to the one you sent.


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Doc.........


----------



## gkeith (Jan 30, 2005)

Same situation with my furnace only it was not dirty and if I can get the motor going (helping it manually) it will run as long as thermostat fan switch set to on instead of auto. Any chance it's just the capacitor? Please share the motor replacement info in case I need it that was shared via email I can't believe I would need to spend $200.00 + on one that I found on the internet.

Model: MBA 080 NH3R

1/3 HP MOTOR - 4101101
CAPACITOR - 4036000

Thanks,

GKeith


----------

